# What to do in semester break???



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi friends. I just gave my 3rd semester examinations. I'm pursuing BE in cse. Now I have a long one month holiday before 4th semester begins. I want to utilize my holidays for something useful. I was wondering if I could take some course in java or some other language. My basics in C and C++ are strong. So please guide me. If nothing else then I will simply study the 4th sem subjects. Thanks..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2014)

First confirm that your C and C++ are strong. There are many online tests available. Try them. Also, what are your interests?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 5, 2014)

^^. My interest in in developing apps for windows mobile. As for the basics can you give me the links of such sites.Thanks


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 5, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> ^^. My interest in in developing apps for windows mobile. As for the basics can you give me the links of such sites.Thanks



For developing Windows Phone apps you need to know XAML (for designing the UI) and C#/VB.NET/C++ for coding. Although Visual Studio has a great design environment for developing the UI, knowing XAML is a must to fine tune the design. Lots of tutorials on MSDN.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 5, 2014)

So what do you suggest for these holidays?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 5, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> So what do you suggest for these holidays?



If you're genuinely interested in developing Windows Phone apps and have a solid grasp of programming basics, start by learning about the .NET platform and get familiar with Visual Studio (you can get the Express editions for free from Microsoft's site). I would also suggest learning C# as it's the most commonly used language for developing .NET applications.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 5, 2014)

All of these in 1 month?? I mean I can take .net or c#. Which one do you suggest? Is one month enough for either one of these?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 5, 2014)

.NET is just the name of the overall platform.  You don't really need to learn it, just read about it to get a feel of what it's all about. You can make desktop, web and phone apps all on the .NET platform using more or less the same tools (Visual Studio). C# is just one of many programming languages you can use for making .NET apps. 

Don't worry if all this sounds too daunting to you, just start by downloading the Windows Phone development tools and play around with them to get familiar.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks. Will try it. Anything else that I should consider?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 5, 2014)

Since you're into mobile apps, keep thinking of ideas for original, interesting and useful apps. Coming up with an idea for a great app is really the hard part, coding is simple.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 5, 2014)

Learn Unity3D (or 2D)


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 6, 2014)

get an internship in a company. try Microsoft their internship programs are running all around the year.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 6, 2014)

There is absolutely no chance Microsoft will intern a 3rd semester student.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 6, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There is absolutely no chance Microsoft will intern a 3rd semester student.


Agreed.



bikramjitkar said:


> Since you're into mobile apps, keep thinking of ideas for original, interesting and useful apps. Coming up with an idea for a great app is really the hard part, coding is simple.


So I should think for one month?? Dude it's the coding part I'm worried about. Tell me where to begin. The first basic step. You know "hello world"



Nerevarine said:


> Learn Unity3D (or 2D)



Game development?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2014)

^Yup and very easy to learn


----------



## anky (Jan 6, 2014)

yeah..learn unity..develop some games, fun and easy...
here is the link for unity tutorials (16 GB video tutorials)
Unity Mobile Game Development Torrent Download
you can also learn from various unity tutorials on youtube.
develop games for android, windows and ios and publish them and earn money..


----------



## SunE (Jan 6, 2014)

@OP Thanks for opening this thread. I am also doing B.Tech and completed my 3rd sem.

Unlike you I'm interested more in developing for iOS and Android. I already know some .Net(C#). Started looking into Unity in my last sem break but never really pursued it. Hope to do it this time.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 6, 2014)

So unity it is. If I can develop games for windows using unity, I'm doing it.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 6, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> So I should think for one month?? Dude it's the coding part I'm worried about. Tell me where to begin. The first basic step. You know "hello world"



I already told you what you need to get started on coding .NET apps. What kind of "strong basics in C & C++" are you talking about if you're worried about writing "hello world" programs?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2014)

Harsh Pranami said:


> So unity it is. If I can develop games for windows using unity, I'm doing it.



Great, im also learning it myself from web tutorials.. Perhaps we can help each other out..
Try the Brackeys Youtube tutorials.. The guy explains everything


----------



## anky (Jan 6, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Great, im also learning it myself from web tutorials.. Perhaps we can help each other out..
> Try the Brackeys Youtube tutorials.. The guy explains everything


great!!, i am learning unity too...brackeys tutorials are really very good!!...my final year project is an android game!!..


----------

